# Methode wahlweise mit Übergabe eines Arrays



## Conny (19. Jun 2012)

Ist es überhaupt möglich, dass ich eine Methode habe, der ich nur wahlweise ein Array mit übergebe?

Quasi:
public String toString(String name, String[] array)

Und aufrufen dann mit:
toString("toller Name")
oder mit:
toString("toller Name", superArray)

Mit dem ersten Aufruf klappt es gerade nicht, hab ich vollstes Verständnis für. Aber kann man das doch irgendwie funktionierend machen?
Soll ich ein leeres Array übergeben und das dann in der weiteren Verarbeitung einfach unter den Tisch fallen lassen? Ich hab zwar gerade nur den Anspruch, dass es überhaupt irgendwann funktioniert, aber hässlich programmiert muss es dann doch nicht sein.

Ratlose Grüße

Conny


----------



## XHelp (19. Jun 2012)

Da gibt es einige Möglichkeiten:
- null übergeben
- leeres Array übergeben
- Methode in 
	
	
	
	





```
public String toString(String name, String... values)
```
 umgieben
Je nach dem was die Methode eigentlich machen soll kann eine der Möglichkeiten mehr/weniger sinnvoll sein.


----------



## Conny (19. Jun 2012)

Hoppla, das ging ja schnell.

null funktioniert hervorragend. Mit bestem Dank!


----------



## Firephoenix (20. Jun 2012)

alternativ einmal die Methode mit einem parameter schreiben und einmal die andere die die erste aufruft:

```
public toString(String name){
return name;
}

public toString(String name, String[] sonstwas){
return toString(name) + " " + Arrays.toString(sonstwas);
```


mal als ganz einfache implementierung.
Gruß


----------



## Conny (20. Jun 2012)

Hatte ich auch schon überlegt, aber wollte gern alles in einer Methode haben, weil ich es für mich übersichtlicher finde (zumindest noch).


----------

